# Remedies for eczema



## Fizzyfefe

Does anyone have suggestions on how to naturally clear mild eczema? My son has had it on his chest for a couple weeks now. It appeared before we started him on solids, so I have no idea what is causing it, but it has gotten worse.


----------



## bumphope

We had similar, it has gone now all by itself.

Eczema in adults is usually a gut thing, my lg and I both take probiotics and I'm sure that's what keeps it away for us. Coconut oil is also good for topical relief.

X


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thank you. I hear coconut oil is amazing. How long did it take to go away?


----------



## bumphope

A few weeks - the better you eat alongside probiotics, the faster it'll be  x


----------



## hellojello25

bumphope said:


> We had similar, it has gone now all by itself.
> 
> Eczema in adults is usually a gut thing, my lg and I both take probiotics and I'm sure that's what keeps it away for us. Coconut oil is also good for topical relief.
> 
> X

I never knew about the gut thing! I've had eczema since I was born, but it only rears its ugly head once in a while. I had it like crazy when I was a child though! I'll have to try the probiotics thing. Coconut oil is a godsend too, I've been using it for a while and it's amazing.


----------



## Spudtastic

When my daughter got eczema I tried eliminating gluten and then lactose but neither worked for me (even though it has for some).

I found that the natural laundry powder I was using had baking soda in it and this irritated her skin. I switched to one without baking soda and it helped her eczema clear up.

I also make a home made cream with shea butter and coconut oil and calendula infused oil which helps too but when it gets really bad I put a natural colloidial silver cream on it which helps.


----------



## PamelaBrown

I personally didn't have such problems, but there are some of the remedies like coconut oil, sea spray, fermented cod liver oil etc. from which you can get relief.


----------



## _Meep_

Cutting down on dairy really helped us, but for topical application, Purepotions Skin Salvation ointment has been a lifesaver and is all natural I believe, based around hemp oil. :)


----------



## _Meep_

Urgh, just seen how old this is. Hopefully your LO's eczema has gone by now!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ah yes, this is quite old. No worries.

Our remedy ended up being Dream Wash and Dream Cream from Lush. We still use it (and I'm now an avid Lush product user, too).


----------



## _Meep_

Ooh I used to love Lush but haven't had anything from there for years ... might have to check that out!


----------

